# LOOK 675 Light - Headset issues



## vasuvius (May 22, 2013)

I have a 2014 LOOK 675 Light that I bought new from a dealer out in Montana (there was only one local dealer and I didn't want to go there).

The headset has been loose for a while and I've been unable to tighten it enough. Recently it has become worse and braking is a nightmare.

While the headset looks like any of the other LOOK headsets with the pin through the fork, compression ring and the plug, the A-stem setup and frame shape for that makes it a bit tricky to get the headset setup.

I believe the model for the headset is Headfit 4 - which I can't find anywhere online. Headfit 3 seems to retail for close to $200 which seems high for a headset.

Has anyone replaced the headset on this bike with any other standard FSA or headset, compression rings etc ? The bearings themselves seem perfectly fine.

Now, there seem to be a few more LOOK dealers in the area, so, that is an alternative. It's been a few years since I've had to take a bike in to a shop (do my work myself)

thanks,V


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

Not sure if you an replace the headset and stem... (but then again the 695 RZ comes without? so maybe???)

I noticed mine seem a bit loose,clunky yesterday after a race, with a bit of dread I pulled off the stem just now and gave it a tighten, put it back together...then ulled apart and gave a bit more of a tighten...seems good now. Will see how it goes.


----------

